# Canadian Number 1 10+ Hours Late To Vancouver



## Skyline (Apr 26, 2017)

I see on the Amtrak Location Map (which also shows ViaRail trains) that Train 1 The Canadian is 10 hrs. late about 340km out from Vancouver today (Wed. 4/26/17). I've been following the on-time reliability of #1 lately as I'm taking it in a couple weeks end-to-end.

Lately, timekeeping has improved significantly most days I've checked compared to deep winter but then today's #1 is horribly late. Anyone out there have inside knowledge as to why? I also note that an eastbound #2 was significantly late a few days ago as well, though the exact particulars escape me since I've been focused on #1.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 26, 2017)

Probably freight traffic.


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 26, 2017)

zero priority with CN.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 26, 2017)

This you complain about? I took a trip intending to go from Vancouver to Toronto, but ended up going from Vancouver to Winnipeg, wait a week, and then head back to Vancouver again. I didn't get a voucher.

A weeks stay in a four star hotel, a tour of the city via bus, and a meal at the speghetti factory, yes. A voucher, no.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Apr 26, 2017)

CN is under no legal obligation in Canada to provide priority dispatching for the Canadian, so it doesn't.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 26, 2017)

I was on the Canadian #1 in December 2010 and there was a freight derailment ahead of us. We sat for 10 hours before me starting moving. We made up some time, but missed Jasper because we were so late. On the positive side, we were able to see Fraser Canyon in daylight. I believe all of the sleeper passengers were in the Park Car to see the spectatular scenary.

Since we were over 4 hours late, passengers were told we would be given a 50% discount on a VIA trip taken within a year. I traveled on the Ocean about 9 months later. I had to jump through many hoops to get a discount (which turned out was not 50%, but was something).


----------



## Anderson (May 12, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> This you complain about? I took a trip intending to go from Vancouver to Toronto, but ended up going from Vancouver to Winnipeg, wait a week, and then head back to Vancouver again. I didn't get a voucher.
> 
> A weeks stay in a four star hotel, a tour of the city via bus, and a meal at the speghetti factory, yes. A voucher, no.


Name the airline that would have given you the week in the hotel (I'm guessing it was the Fort Garry?).

I do miss VIA's old delay policy...it was similar to JetBlue's current one, except that you could swap the voucher for points at $1=5 points (which in the case of VIA tracks at about 35-40% in my best estimation.


----------

